# Lose Weight and Keep it Off Paleo Style!



## ChristieAcres

Since there are so many diets out there using point systems, reducing calories, and encouraging folks to starve in other ways to lose weight (which they almost always gain back...sad yo-yo rollarcoaster). I figured it would be good to start a Paleo Style Weight Loss Thread!

What is Paleo Style? Getting back to the basics of how human beings ate, utilizing whole foods, and simply dropping unhealthy food choices from the diet. There is NO counting calories, no points to calculate, and no major food intake reductions just follow the recommendations on what to eat.

Here is an informative link (I have no affiliation in any way other than enjoying this style of eating and seeing friends and family lose weight and keep it off):

Paleo Diet Lifestyle | paleo diet tips and recipes

You will find a (2) week menu plan. The important thing is to be physically active, non-impact, low-impact, any type you can safely do (checking with your Dr. first, especially if starting exercise).

DH lost almost 30#s in one month and kept it off. My DS lost 20#s in one month. One of our friends lost 20#s in one month. I have met an increasing number of physically fit, healthy looking folks who told me they are eating Paleo Style. I have also been meeting more and more folks who switched, lost weight, and have kept it off eating Paleo Style (for years, not just a few months...). I lost 20#s just going off sugar a few years back, now eating Paleo Style, don't have to worry about gaining any back (weigh 120#s, 5'5" tall, small boned).

A picture of one of our recent Paleo Style Meals (this is my portion, which is at least 1/3 of DH's). I have never been a big eater, so this was a zero reduction in how much I eat.









Dungeness Crab (fresh cooked/shelled), homegrown: Zucchini, Green Beans, Org Mixed Greens, Quinoa (technically a seed, so we eat it), Watermelon, homegrown Thornless Blackberries/Marionberries/Alpine Strawberries, and drink water or hot tea with my meals.


----------



## StaceyS

Looks yummy! I am also attempting to do Paleo, I love the freshness of everything


----------



## carolb5

Yes!!!!!!!!!!! We both do paleo/primal. The problem most people have is over thinking it. Just do it. You will say I can't live without bread or noodles or potatoes. By themselves they are very bland. We enjoy the toppings most. This is not a diet but a lifestyle. Please read as much as you can. It seems strange at first. Sorry, just took allergy meds so am rambling.

Carol


----------



## ChristieAcres

carolb5 said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!! We both do paleo/primal. The problem most people have is *over thinking it*. Just do it. You will say I can't live without bread or noodles or potatoes. By themselves they are very bland. We enjoy the toppings most. *This is not a diet but a lifestyle.* Please read as much as you can. It seems strange at first. Sorry, just took allergy meds so am rambling.
> 
> Carol


You are sooooo right, it IS a lifestyle, not about starving, but eating healthy and enjoying life! 

Simple? I'd say! You take a plate recommendation. First, a fist sized portion of meat (fat trimmed off), a portion of fruit, one of nuts/seeds, and the rest of the plate you fill with a variety of veggies (the recommended ones). The key is variety across the board, including the meat choices. I was very surprised at the nutrition comparison between a typical US diet and the Paleo Style of eating, with the latter being far superior!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here, it just so happens you also see Crab as the meat protein, but I do eat a wide variety of meat protein, not just Crab (LOL). The menu included fresh homegrown Blueberries, Marionberries, Kale, Egyptian Walking Onions, Mixed Leaf Lettuces, dried Currants, Pole Beans, Walnuts (added to salad after pic), homemade dressing (added after pic), Dungeness Crab (just caught/cooked), and Quinoa...nothing with Gluten, pre-prepared, or processed.


----------



## sherry in Maine

I bought the book, after reading what you said about Paleo a few weeks ago. 
I also bought other books about different eating 'lifestyles'. I think everyone is different, and some stuff works for some and some for others.

My dd is obese. She is also special needs and has motor skills issues. I gave up on exercise with her while back, because of her depth perception issues, coordination or lack there of, etc etc, plus her anxieties that I didn't quite understand at the time. What we did in past was limited to swimming (once a week, it's an hour away) and horseback riding (again hour away in other direction, plus hard to find someone here that works with theraputic riding within easy driving distance)
Her balance and coordination has gotten better over the years and this summer after 2 year break I started walking with her again, and slowly have incorporated some simple (and a little bit complex) jumping exercises. This year her anxieties have been way down and I understand them better, plus she has cooperated (yay!) because I think she understands her obesity issues, and wants to look more fit (hurray!)

I used the paleo model. Easy in the summertime. Every now and then, I will give her a slice of bread in the morning with breakfast. Ocasionally, will have to remind her what we are doing. This kid, who rarely cooperates with me, has lost almost 2 sizes of clothing. 
Part of it is the walking for one hour daily, but it also is I believe our sticking to this eating plan. 
She's down from 2x clothing to almost XL in ladies size.
Today she came downstairs with 2 pairs of pants on (dont ask-behavioral issues do poke their ugly heads through every now and then.) and I noticed that both were loose!
Previously, they'd have been straining at the buttons & waist. Now, the top layer of pants was sagging, and the bottom layer was loose, amazing!

We started this around 20 June. It's now 21 August.
Haven't weighed her in a couple weeks or more, but the last time I did she'd lost 15lbs.
Every two weeks, she gets to eat some crap junk fast food that she wants. She's still lost weight. If we didn't do junk or bread, would probably be faster, but I am still pleased.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Even though we should all incorporate a form of physical exercise, some cannot do that due to health reasons. One of our friends doesn't exercise and still lost weight, simply by changing to Paleo Style eating choices.


----------



## carolb5

It's hard not to shout out to everyone about how we are eating and how it makes us feel so much better. I've learned to keep my mouth shut until asked. It is also good to be able to help others by sending them to web sites with documentation to back up our way of eating. This is not a fad nor an unhealthy way to eat. And no counting anything!!!! Thanks for bringing this up again.

Carol


----------



## ChristieAcres

carolb5 said:


> It's hard not to shout out to everyone about how we are eating and how it makes us feel so much better. I've learned to keep my mouth shut until asked. It is also good to be able to help others by sending them to web sites with documentation to back up our way of eating. This is not a fad nor an unhealthy way to eat. And no counting anything!!!! Thanks for bringing this up again.
> 
> Carol


Agreed! I get asked frequently why my skin is so clear, why I look so healthy, and how I stay slender. The most important thing is to be healthy, not try to get to a tiny size that doesn't fit individual bone structure. When I hit 120#s, I altered my eating a bit to stop losing weight. 

The reason I started this thread was to bring attention to one of the healthiest styles of eating. I am completely against all the so-called "diet plans." First the poor folks reduce calories, suffer from hunger, then their bodies adjust to running on less calories (the plateau), so the Set Point is now lower. They then have to eat even less, but the Set Point lowers again in response. This can put the body into starvation mode. The moment the calories rise, the weight goes back on, much faster than before. All that hard work to lose it, just to gain it all back, and usually even more :umno:


----------



## ChristieAcres

This was just my salad; just loaded with fresh grown vegges/herbs out of our garden. I have made this type of salad with Smoked Salmon, Chicken, or Crab.


----------



## ChristieAcres

The Salad in the last post included Hard Boiled Eggs, Steamed cold Green Beans, Kale, Blood Veined Sorrel, Lettuces, two different Basil varieties, Walla Walla Sweet Onions, Fresh shelled Crab, and fresh Dill.


----------



## Kung

I'm also on it as well. I used to weigh about 250 or so; I'm now down to 215. I have another 20# to go or so, but I'm starting up my running again (had Achilles tendon problems on my left left for a while) and am still doing CrossFit, so I don't doubt that it'll come off pretty quick.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Congratulations Kung! 

It is great to lose weight, but even better to eat like this, and keep the weight off, with relative ease!

As a side note, I'll share I am taking ZERO MEDS, prefer natural herbal treatments, and feel much better now than I did before going Paleo Style. My hair and nails began growing faster, too.


----------



## Rick

We have been trying to limit the Paleo-no-nos.

Maybe 1-2 daily slices of bread tops, but still using noodles and potatoes twice a week as staples. Oats, kefir and sprouts daily, and tons of veggies.

We eats lots of eggs, but less meat - maybe 3 or 4 times a week.

Questions: From what you know, will a mixed Paleo diet work, just less effectively? Ann seems to have less low blood sugar this way, and we try to eat our big meal by 2pm.

Also: are rice and sweet taters okay? Which is worse of Noodles, bread and white potatoes?

Bon Appetite!


----------



## ErinP

Really, you can't just "cut back" on gluten (ie, wheat products). I've heard it compared to poison ivy. A lot is obviously going to be a big problem, but a little isn't exactly a "little" problem, if that makes sense... It's still not a good thing.
So white potatoes are better than gluten and rice is better still.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Rick said:


> We have been trying to limit the Paleo-no-nos.
> 
> Maybe 1-2 daily slices of bread tops, but still using noodles and potatoes twice a week as staples. Oats, kefir and sprouts daily, and tons of veggies.
> 
> *We dropped the bread immediately, but DH cheated a bit by making Gluten Free Pancakes. They do not include Gluten at all! He uses that like he would bread. Due to his athlete condition, this doesn't mess him up at all. I rarely eat one of those pancakes, but occasionally do. Noodles contain Gluten, but you can find noodles Gluten Free... Occasionally, I will eat oats, Kefir almost daily, and everything else sounds great! The Kefir is something I don't agree is a "dairy product" to be compared with the rest BTW.*
> 
> We eats lots of eggs, but less meat - maybe 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> *On Paleo, you eat meat every single day, but the variety is important.*
> 
> Questions: From what you know, will a mixed Paleo diet work, just less effectively? Ann seems to have less low blood sugar this way, and we try to eat our big meal by 2pm.
> 
> *From what I understand, after reading (3) Paleo books, including a great cookbook, and a book on Gluten Free eating: I believe a mixed Paleo Style eating regimen works as long as the activity level matches the empty carb intake (physically very active & exercise regularly). Great to eat that larger meal by 2pm! Do you then have a light dinner?*
> 
> Also: are rice and sweet taters okay? Which is worse of Noodles, bread and white potatoes?
> 
> *I don't eat rice anymore at all, but do eat Quinoa instead. Sweet Potatoes are ok, according to one of the Paleo books. Noodles are the worst (unless they are Gluten Free), then Bread (unless Gluten Free), then White Potatoes. You can make or purchase Gluten Free Noodles, same with the Bread, but then this is just better than the other choices, still not recommended according to Paleo.*
> 
> Bon Appetite!


What I did to start eating Paleo Style? Got rid of what I couldn't have, stopped preparing anything not on the list, and then decided what I would limit based on my activity level.


----------



## Rick

Thanks Ladies.

Safe to say we will not be strictly Paleo until we are forced to eat more strictly from our Eco-niche, as it is almost impossible for us to envision eating meat daily, unless we process it .

Never say never.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Your welcome 

Very few can be strictly Paleo, but the closer one gets to the eating recommendations, the healthier one becomes. 

I consider Eggs to be a meat product, so would count them, but DH and I actually do eat meat 7 days/week. We eat all sorts of fresh seafood (live only 5 minutes from the Hood Canal, so easy access to Clams, Oysters, but only fish/crab/shrimp in season. Now, we raised our own pigs, so still have some pork in the freezer. Right now, we have 50#s of Crab Meat in the freezer. I bartered for a few nice Organic Chickens, which are currently frozen. Rick, when you mention "processing meat," most needs some sort of process to preserve it. Are you eating only fresh meat?

BTW- Going off Gluten was far easier than I thought it would be! The bigger challenge was limiting potatoes, as I so enjoy them fresh out of the garden... I enjoy my food so much more, especially when I went off sugar!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here, you see grilled Cod, mixed Purple/Green Cabbage, fresh Cucumber slices, and sauteed Zucchini. I also drank a Blackberry Kefir Smoothie, yum! 

On Paleo Style eating being expensive, I'd disagree to an extent. Now, if folks stick to their local meat type choices, that saves them a lot when purchasing their meats. Freshwater fare substitutes for saltwater fare. Since junk food, processed foods, sugar, empty carbs, juices, pop, legumes, Grains, and dairy (I do make exceptions for a small amount of dairy, and do not consider Kefir Milk in that category due to its changed dietary composition) are all off the list, a lot of $ is saved not buying those items! Since we grew the veggies for the meal pictured, didn't cost much. I bartered for the mixed Cabbages. The Cod came out of our freezer (DH caught it).

By fishing, hunting, raising your own meat animals, and bartering for meat, you can greatly reduce your meat budget!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Tonights dinner consisted of:

Apples Sauteed w/Currants, Smoked Homegrown Ham w/Onions, Lemon Cucumber, Sauteed Zucchini, Steamed Green Beans, and Garlic Aoli. The Fruit and Veggies were Organic, too. Everything but the Onions and the Apples were grown by us. The Apples were from DH's parents, and the Onions were from a local Organic Farm (bartered for them).

Silver Salmon are now in open season on the Hood Canal locally, so we are out fishing for them. Len's youngest DS caught a 9-10#er tonight (yes he is a big guy at 6'5"):









I haven't figured out portion in regards to fish size, but probably should!


----------



## ChristieAcres

My DH weighs 180#s, which means he has reached his target weight!


----------



## PamB

mmm, all that fish looks so yummy! you are doing great with this. Pam


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks, PamB! Soon, we should be harvesting more veggies, widening the variety we eat. All of our friends and family members enjoying eating with us, and most are now eating Paleo Style (!!!).


----------



## carolb5

I so enjoy your post. I think the pictures are such a help for people who are new to this way of eating. It can have quite a learning curve. So you keep taking and posting those photos.

Thanks again.

Carol


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks, Carol, will do!


----------



## StaceyS

Sure wish we had access to the seafood you do! We're inland, so "local" is grassfed beef and lamb, we are lucky to have that readily available, wish I could find someone that raises pork here though...


----------



## ChristieAcres

StacyS, are there freshwater fish you can catch? Otherwise, plenty of folks raise their own fish, too, something to consider. That is something I will be looking into doing... Also, you should be able to get local chicken, duck, turkey, and pork... Have you asked your local Butcher Shop? Often, they know Farmers & Ranchers, who raise and sell their own meats. You can also get good meats from some of the Butcher Shops, also. There is one South of here, where we get additional cuts of meat, when we want more.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I should probably clarify about the above picture of the meal with Pork. It appears pinkish due to being smoked, but was cooked and brought to the proper temperature.


----------



## carolb5

Just happily counting the bags of veggies I'm putting in the freezer. That, with a beef going in the other freezer after Thanksgiving, we're all set to continue eating this way. We've never been ones to eat processed meals. I thought dropping grains would be hard, but not at all (for us). I used to grind my own grain and bake my own bread. Health is important but more so it seems as we get older.

Carol


----------



## ChristieAcres

Simply due to time constraints, I just blanched a bunch of green beans last night. They will be sealed/frozen. I will be canning green beans, also.

I agree this isn't hard at all. At first, folks miss their "breads," but they are enjoying the foods recommended so much, they stop missing all those gluten laden carbs!

carolb5, are you also finding this isn't as expensive as folks think? Granted not all can fish, hunt, grow most of their fruits/veggies, but the up side is not buying all the processed/packaged snacks, grains, dairy, etc... I don't consider it more costly unless one has champagne taste on a beer budget to begin with.

DH was remarking the other day about the meals in the cookbook. He was referring to the ones with Lobster, Crab, and other expensive seafood meats in them. The meat choice should be from your local meat options. There are freshwater choices, not just saltwater. We are blessed to be close to both. 

Also, bartering is alive and well!


----------



## carolb5

I am thrilled to eat this way because I can grow or harvest almost all of our food and it is cheaper. We eat dairy and that is the one thing I can't (won't) produce. We each real cheese, sour cream, cream cheese, and I drink 40% cream in my coffee. For the last 5-6 months I have had frozen berries covered in 40% cream for dessert each night.

I have had extensive cholesterol test done. Not just your regular lipid test but a VAP test. It had to be sent to Mayo in Rochester because our hospital did not have the capabilities. I have big fluff cholesterol that pose less problems. My numbers are all in the correct ratio. 

We never ate much processed stuff anyway. No soda, juice. My husband did eat potato chips. He carried a lunch to work and also made a sandwich. And don't forget the cookies or candy bars. When he decided to go primal with me (boy that wasn't hard) he packed all his sandwich ingredients in a container and ate it with a fork. A couple of hard boiled eggs. Fresh veggies and dried zucc chips for crunch. 

Processed foods left us hungry. We eat a higher fat content now. We are not afraid of fat. Lowering the carbs has been the key to our weigh loss. I lost 15 pounds and my husband lost 25. No struggle, because we are not hungry. 

I am still amazed to be able to eat all this wonder food and loose weight and feel great. I hope my rambling will help some else.

Carol


----------



## NeHomesteader

Does anyone have any good snack and breakfast ideas? Thanks!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I enjoy snacking on nuts, seeds, and Kefir Smoothies. Sometimes, I'll just cut up some fruit. As for breakfast, it depends on how much time we have. Since DH and I are at our target weights, and are physically active, we have some added carbs. 

I enjoy a veggy omelot, an occasional Gluten free pancake with fruit spread (my unsweetened fruit compotes or fresh fruit), Quinoa, Salmon, and prefer Kefir Smoothies at breakfast.


----------



## Tyler520

In my opinion, the "Paleo" diet is another incarnation of low-carb eating. I've been abiding by a low-carb diet for some time, and it has done wonders.

How I view eating:

If you were to crunch the history of humanity into an hour, the consumption of grains would account for only a single minute - it is essentially still foreign to our diet. Furthermore, it has lower nutritional and caloric density - in other words, you have to grow and consume far more of it to get the nutrition you need, and it requires more energy to produce (in terms of energy in per calories out ratio) than other foods.

Perhaps it had existed prior to my change in diet, but I have come to a point where carbs aren't even that appetizing any more - they even tend to give me digestive issues when they are the primary ingredient in a meal.

A good rule of thumb for people to abide by:

Burning fat and toning up - a diet should consist of the following ratio: 60% protein, 20% fat, 20% carbs.

If you would like to bulk up (for those engaging in weight/resistance training): 40% protein, 30% fat, 30% carbs.

I suggest people sign up at livestrong.com for fitness advice, and at fitday.com to track your diet.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Actually, avoiding Gluten, Sugar, Grains, Empty Carbs, most Simple Carbs is not lumped into %s. You make a good point showing %s, as that can serve for general guidelines.

The way I eat is far simpler. I just put a serving of fruit on my plate, a fist sized portion of meat, add nuts & veggies.

For those unfamiliar with Paleo Lifestyle, read the book, or at least read the info on the Site.

A friend of mine has Crohn's Disease and Celiacs, too. I loaned her my Paleo Lifestyle book, and in one month?

She is much healther, lost 10#s, and her Dr is flat thrilled! What was most critical for her was WHAT she ate, even more critical than %s, although they play a part. She cannot eat the nuts, but follows the Paleo Diet guidelines.

There is a Paleo Lifestyle for Athletes, which I also have, and have read it its entirety. My DH is in Athlete condition, very muscular, so his Paleo Diet has to be modified to adjust for his body's needs. I am not as active as he is, but I also am on a modified Paleo Diet. When my physical activity increases, and am just one week away from that, I have to again adjust my diet to meet my body's needs.

The point made here, is that we are all different. My DH burns a lot of calories, and even burn more than the average person my size, despite my activity level.

Since neither DH or I need to lose weight, we eat to be healthy, and stay the same weight. It is that simple.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is a recent meal:


----------



## ChristieAcres

lorichristie said:


> Here is a recent meal:


Notice how much meat is on my plate, compared to the rest of the meal. 

I highly recommend those who wish to bash Paleo, try reading the book, then talk to a few Naturapaths, and even better, check out blood test results. There isn't a single person I know who hasn't gotten *healthier eating Paleo!*. In fact, all have lot weight safely, and keep it off. Oh, and we don't have to take all kinds of vitamins due to deficiencies.


----------



## Silverstar7337

My DH wants to do paleo. I think it's a great diet and I'm all about eating healthy fats and non processed foods. What I don't understand is the elimination of dairy and legumes... Are those not something that are traditional foods people would have access too long ago? I agree and understand the elimination of bread and sugar. I just have a hard time giving up things  I have a major sweet tooth and love to bake! The DH says I'm a walking temptation with my homemade breads and goodies. I had great success with low carb but could not stay away from the foods I love.... Wish it was easier for me.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Silverstar7337 said:


> My DH wants to do paleo. I think it's a great diet and I'm all about eating healthy fats and non processed foods. What I don't understand is the elimination of dairy and legumes... Are those not something that are traditional foods people would have access too long ago? I agree and understand the elimination of bread and sugar. I just have a hard time giving up things  I have a major sweet tooth and love to bake! The DH says I'm a walking temptation with my homemade breads and goodies. I had great success with low carb but could not stay away from the foods I love.... Wish it was easier for me.


Have you bought a book yet? There is a lot of info at the Site and also in the book on the reasoning of eliminating and limiting different foods. Processed sugar is terrible for you, but can relate to the sweet tooth issue. I was once very addicted to it, too. I got rid of the sugar, first, and all the sweets in our home. I went off sugar completely and felt great! Then when I had a treat, it didn't taste good, just ridiculously sweet. All the rest of my food tasted better!!! After a few months, I began using a limited amount of honey, only in my tea. I allow myself to cheat once a week, but tend to go with a treat like dark chocolate. I put whole milk in my coffee and cream in my tea. When I have whipped cream on fruit, it is sweetened only with raw honey. I don't sweeten my fruit juices or applesauce that I canned. Not everyone who eats Paleo, adheres 100%. My diet is modified to meet my needs, so it isn't as low carb or I'd be emaciated. I like to hike and work out, so I do burn more calories than average.

Kefir isn't covered, but I do drink that, too.


----------



## ChristieAcres

A friend of mine, a Naturpathic Dietician Nutritionist gave the Paleo Diet a thumbs up! I'd take her opinion over any of the many quacks out there, who have little to no understanding of proper nutrition.


----------



## mahto

Hello! I have posted a couple of updates of my personal Paleo experience in the General forum thread about "wheat belly", and Lori suggested I post an update on this thread.

First, background: 58, w/m, 6'0", 279#, type II diabetic, insulin dependent, high BP, lipids and triglycerides, 4 liter-a-day diet soda habit. After considerable reading, I decided that Paleo was "doable" for me, and I began a "Whole 30" on 11/1/12.

Within the first 5 days, I "had" to adjust my insulin by half. A week later, I reduced it again to one-third of my original dosage. For the past twenty days, I have not deviated from the diet in any fashion to my knowledge.

Empirical results: 1) In addition to insulin reduction, my sugars are MUCH more steady, without the highs and lows. I no longer experience "lows" in mid-afternoon and night, which were daily before Paleo. 2) BP has regulated significantly, from a "pre-pill" high of 190/102 (!) to a pre-pill of 145/80 as average. 3) Weighed for the first time on 11/18 (Bday) and had lost a total of 17 pounds in 18 days!!

Non-empirical results: Sleep better, wake up better, don't want/need a nap in the afternoon, feel better, more "clear-headed".

My DW cautions me not to "preach Paleo" to everyone I meet, but, I will say this: This is a lifestyle change that I truly believe I can make and maintain for the rest of my life!

Wife is "modified" Paleo...started when I did. Her primary benefits are virtually no acid reflux (after daily meds for 20+ years) and fewer fibromyalgia symptoms. She has lost 9 pounds in the past 3 weeks.

YMMV...but I hope not! This "diet" makes absolute sense to me, and I hardly have to think about it now. It's certainly worth a look-see for anyone who has been on the diet roller-coaster. Good Luck!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Everyone who goes Paleo I have known, experience often life changing results, so I am very glad any one is helped or encouraged by this thread!


----------



## Haven

You are sooo lucky to have easy access to all that fresh seafood. Those of us in land locked states are stuck with expensive frozen seafood and most of it comes out of asian waters and fish farms.

Not sure if you use Pinterest, but I see a lot of people saving albums full of Paleo meals and recipes on there.


----------



## Silverstar7337

Any good take to work lunch recipes? We are giving this a go and wanna get started on the right foot


----------



## ChristieAcres

When I started, I went to the Pale Lifestyle Site link, I have posted. There is a free two week menu plan which gives ideas... Also, I bought a Pale cookbook, which can be purchased on Amazon. Interest was mentioned as a source, too.

Since my computer is getting repaired...monitor issue, I can't post more pics yet. Lunch, I keep simple, have raisin/nut mix, salad, soup, fresh fruit, and often I eat dinner leftovers from the night before, also am very fond of hard boiled eggs. There are all kinds of salads to make, which I add chicken, crab, or whatever I have to.


----------



## Silverstar7337

I searched paleo recipes on Pinterest and found tons of stuff! We start tomorrow! Off to the store


----------



## ChristieAcres

Silverstar7337 said:


> I searched paleo recipes on Pinterest and found tons of stuff! We start tomorrow! Off to the store


Great to hear! Thanks for posting  

Everyone, please post about your results as it can be very encouraging to others, especially those suffering from health conditions.


----------



## Silverstar7337

Purchased some organic apple juice that has no added sugar, preservatives , or concentrate.. Is it paleo??


----------



## Haven

For those of you on Pinterest, I just stumbled upon this site: Gallery - chowstalker

Check out their Pinterest Pages; I am following them and they have tons and tons of Paleo albums for every recipe, food, ingredient, occasion under the sun.

Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/chowstalker/


----------



## StaceyS

Haven said:


> For those of you on Pinterest, I just stumbled upon this site: Gallery - chowstalker
> 
> Check out their Pinterest Pages; I am following them and they have tons and tons of Paleo albums for every recipe, food, ingredient, occasion under the sun.
> 
> Pinterest: Chowstalker (chowstalker) on Pinterest


Wow! Thanks!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Silverstar7337 said:


> Purchased some organic apple juice that has no added sugar, preservatives , or concentrate.. Is it paleo??


Juice isn't recommended, however, if you are physically fit and on a work out program, a small amount is fine. I made my own Apple Cider this year, to enjoy in small amounts.

We were able to stock up on a lot of meats ourselves, due to fishing, crabbing, shrimping, clamming, harvesting oysters, and hunting. We are blessed to have access to both saltwater and freshwater fare. There are plenty of HTers raising their own freshwater fish. Also, there are bartering opportunities for meats you don't produce or get yourself. 

I pulled out the stops this year, canned both Crab and Venison. Between the freezer and all that canned meat, we are set.


----------



## mahto

Just an update... Paleo for just a bit over 45 days now! At 45 days, I had lost a total of 36 pounds, and feel great! Weight loss is appreciated, but the overall "healthy energy" I feel is amazing. I find that I rarely have cravings, and that I really enjoy what I do eat. Perhaps the best "loss" is my addiction to diet soda... I couldn't care less!

Without a doubt the best lifestyle change I've ever made. This is me. This is who I am. I can't fathom returning to the SAD diet I ate for the past 58 years!! WooHoo!!


----------



## PistolPackinMom

Good to hear!

I'm looking at purchasing one or two of these and making "freeze ahead" meals for next month after our second child is born, since I doubt we'll be up to cooking much, much less healthy!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Caveman-Family-Favorites-Delicious-ebook/dp/B009ZKN8G4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1356037847&sr=8-5&keywords=caveman%27s+recipes

http://www.amazon.com/The-Paleo-Diet-Cookbook-Breakfasts/dp/0470913045/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1356037847&sr=8-6&keywords=caveman%27s+recipes


----------



## ChristieAcres

mahto said:


> Just an update... Paleo for just a bit over 45 days now! At 45 days, I had lost a total of 36 pounds, and feel great! Weight loss is appreciated, but the overall "healthy energy" I feel is amazing. I find that I rarely have cravings, and that I really enjoy what I do eat. Perhaps the best "loss" is my addiction to diet soda... I couldn't care less!
> 
> Without a doubt the best lifestyle change I've ever made. This is me. This is who I am. I can't fathom returning to the SAD diet I ate for the past 58 years!! WooHoo!!


So glad to hear the happy news! Yes, it is indeed an accomplishment to take the leap, then keep going, and reap the rewards :clap: Thanks for sharing your success and experience!

Tomorrow is my birthday, so my office had a lunch party. This was not just for me, but another Broker in our office, who shares the same birthday. There was a veggie tray, but I prefer mine steamed, still ate some. Also, a tray of cheeses, meats, and olives. Then, last of the lunch fare were three pizza's. To be polite, I ate one piece of pizza, but not the crust, a little cheese, veggies, and olives. Then, desserts were brought out, so I took a tiny sliver of each (Lemon Cheesecake Pie, and some Mocha type Pie). When we blew out the candles, I blew out one, while "S" blew out the other. One easy puff and my candles were out. It took him a number of puffs to blow his out. I smiled and said, "I work out..." 

"S" shot back, "It could also be said you are a____"

I responded, in sarcasm, smiling, "A blowhard?!"

Everyone laughed, of course. 

You take a Paleo Lifestyle Form of Eating (NOT a diet, but a lifestyle!!!) and add regular exercise? You get a fit and as healthy as you can be (we are all different, and that includes issues).


----------



## PrettyPaisley

I've been considering this come Jan 1 - as I'm not just looking for a way to lose weight but a way to come out of the brain fog and fatigue I just cannot shake - and it seems to be getting worse with age. I'm also tired of the hormones that seems to have been getting more and more screwy with age - I think I'm definitely facing peri-menopause. 

The only thing I've read about Paleo that I might be missing here is the good fat. We don't eat fat free/low fat at all - I render lard and we eat lots of coconut oil (or I feed it to the girls-I don't get as much as I should) but I've read that the good fat is what keeps you full and helps with weight loss. I did a no carb, low fat/high protein diet last year and lost some weight fast (of course as soon as I ate a cracker I blew up like a toad) but what I missed *wasn't* carbs-it was FAT. I craved butter and cheese and all the yummy full fat stuff that was such a no-no. I know that Paleo doesn't allow for dairy and as a huge raw dairy fan-that's hard for me. I know there are benefits to raw dairy I want my girls to have and other than a wooly mammoth just being so darn hard to milk - can't figure out why real, clean food is not allowed in the Paleo lifestyle. 

Anyhow-thanks for the tips on the meal ideas. Clearly there is no place in central NC to get clean fresh caught seafood but I can make up for that with grass fed beef, pork and pastured chicken. My bigger obstacle will be snaking. With two growing kids I have to have food they can just pop into their mouth at a moments notice-and there are only so many raisins in the world.


----------



## PistolPackinMom

Pretty Paisley, what you describe sounds more akin to the Primal diet; we do a blend of primal/paleo, and it works well for us. Have you checked out Mark's Daily Apple?


----------



## PrettyPaisley

PistolPackinMom said:


> Pretty Paisley, what you describe sounds more akin to the Primal diet; we do a blend of primal/paleo, and it works well for us. Have you checked out Mark's Daily Apple?


 
I have heard of him but I read he is anti-peanuts. I'm not sure how this family would live without peanuts (sans me-I couldn't care less about them!)  I will read more about it-thanks!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Just found this - free at time of posting. Be sure it's still free if you download it! 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AIZ5HUU?ie=UTF8&creativeASIN=B00AIZ5HUU&linkCode=xm2&tag=jerf-20


----------



## sherry in Maine

hey Loriechristie, to update on my kid's progress with her paleo type eating plan-
we started mid June during school vacation. Her weight 227. I weighed her once a month, approximately, but most of the time, I just looked at the way her clothes were fitting. By end of summer vacation, she'd lost about 20 lbs. I weighed her again (still buying smaller size clothing every few weeks) and on 3 November she weighed in at 199. Last I weighed her was approximately 21 or 22 December--she weighs 185! She has lost 42 pounds so far, still has another 40 or so, and when we get there, we will see how much body fat she has.
This is a special kid, who has motor skill issues. Most exercise has been walking after school. Soon if she does well with them, we'll be snowshoeing. Right now, she walks and 2 or 3 times a week I go up on her study hall time and we exercise (run around and kind of do a modified 'interval' kind of thing, according to her abilities)
Most weeks, she has a treat day & can eat what she wants.
Sometimes, she will ask for a piece of toast during the week in the morning. If I have it, I will give her one. Not more than one time a week. I do my best with what I have, but will say (except for last few days) we do mostly Paleo. We do eat beans, not huge amounts, but I need something for protein in salads, if I dont have any meat or fish.
She has done really well, and her behavioral stuff has cleared up as well. (well, the stuff that was affected by what she ate anyway)
Today we ate bread, cookies, eggnog & ice cream. Tomorrow, back to paleo.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Pretty Paisley, Paleo is low carb, if not modified, however it is NOT lowfat. There is information on using Coconut Oil and Pork Lard (I use both). Yes, wrong diet. Go check out my link in the OP for information and much more is all over the web. There are modified versions that work for those who don't want to go strictly Paleo (we don't).


----------



## ChristieAcres

sherry in Maine said:


> hey Loriechristie, to update on my kid's progress with her paleo type eating plan-
> we started mid June during school vacation. Her weight 227. I weighed her once a month, approximately, but most of the time, I just looked at the way her clothes were fitting. By end of summer vacation, she'd lost about 20 lbs. I weighed her again (still buying smaller size clothing every few weeks) and on 3 November she weighed in at 199. Last I weighed her was approximately 21 or 22 December--she weighs 185! She has lost 42 pounds so far, still has another 40 or so, and when we get there, we will see how much body fat she has.
> This is a special kid, who has motor skill issues. Most exercise has been walking after school. Soon if she does well with them, we'll be snowshoeing. Right now, she walks and 2 or 3 times a week I go up on her study hall time and we exercise (run around and kind of do a modified 'interval' kind of thing, according to her abilities)
> Most weeks, she has a treat day & can eat what she wants.
> Sometimes, she will ask for a piece of toast during the week in the morning. If I have it, I will give her one. Not more than one time a week. I do my best with what I have, but will say (except for last few days) we do mostly Paleo. We do eat beans, not huge amounts, but *I need something for protein in salads, if I dont have any meat or fish.*
> She has done really well, and her behavioral stuff has cleared up as well. (well, the stuff that was affected by what she ate anyway)
> Today we ate bread, cookies, eggnog & ice cream. Tomorrow, back to paleo.


If you make salads using Romaine Lettuce, Leaf Lettuce, and add *Spinach*? You can add Hard Boiled Eggs, Ground Nuts, and Seeds to your salads, too. The Salad dressing can be made out of Kefir or Yogurt, also increasing the protein level. I make all my salad dressings... Back to Spinach, here is a Site with info on it and also can be used to look up nutrition to assist in meal planning:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/537168-carbs-and-protein-in-spinach/

Congratulations on your DD's results; you are doing very well with her!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

For the record, I really like chocolate, broke down, and ate...

*FUDGE!!! :ashamed: I did enjoy every morsel, oh my...:help: My best buddy drove an hour to bring me a belated birthday gift, a beautiful cobalt blue cheese dish/cover, and a container of 3 types of her homemade scrumptious 
FUDGE 

*So, I promptly froze this delectable treat, to enjoy on scheduled treat days ONLY! 

It has been a week since my last workout, had a few days, fighting off a cold, didn't quite get me. My DD sent back my T-Tapp CD she had borrowed, a faster paced workout I am used to.

I'll be back on track by tomorrow! eep:


----------



## CJ

I am trying a modified version of eating this way. Mainly meats and veggies, but I need pure cream in my decaf coffee (not willing to give that up quite yet) and butter on my veggies. When I crave something sweet, I have a couple handfuls of my homemade trail mix... which is what my question is about. Here's my mix:

_6 ounces dried blueberries_
_12 ounces dried cherries_
_8 ounces yogurt covered raisins_
_8 ounces Pepitas (pumpkin seeds)_
_1 pound roasted and salted almonds_
_1 pound pecan halves_
_6 ounces Macadamia nuts_
_10 ounces bittersweet chocolate chips _

How bad is that going to mess me up? I know dried fruits aren't recommended due to the high sugar concentrations, but I'll cave if I don't have it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

CJ said:


> I am trying a modified version of eating this way. Mainly meats and veggies, but I need pure cream in my decaf coffee (not willing to give that up quite yet) and butter on my veggies. When I crave something sweet, I have a couple handfuls of my homemade trail mix... which is what my question is about. Here's my mix:
> 
> _6 ounces dried blueberries_
> _12 ounces dried cherries_
> _8 ounces yogurt covered raisins_
> _8 ounces Pepitas (pumpkin seeds)_
> _1 pound roasted and salted almonds_
> _1 pound pecan halves_
> _6 ounces Macadamia nuts_
> _10 ounces bittersweet chocolate chips _
> 
> How bad is that going to mess me up? I know dried fruits aren't recommended due to the high sugar concentrations, but I'll cave if I don't have it.


The only dried fruits I eat are my own honegrown dehydrated varieties and in very small amounts. That is the key, small amounts. You mentioned handfulls... Are you working out? 

If you are eating this everyday, you are exceeding the recommended sugars. I can't answer that question for you. Those of us with higher metabolisms, who are also more physically active, can ingest more carbs. I use real cream, don't eat sugar, unless it is a treat day. Then, I am very choosy what it is.

Do you need to lose weight or just eating healthier for health reasons?


----------



## CJ

I take a 2 mile walk almost every day. I need to drop about 30lbs, but I'm pretty sure that will fall back off since I quit taking my HRT last week. 
I probably eat a cup of my trail mix a day? That's about 800 calories I'm guessing .
I actually have a pretty good metabolism, until I went on HRT I was thin. I'm hoping cutting the grains and sugars out will help with that.


----------



## ChristieAcres

If you adjust your carbs to fit in the trail mix, cut out sugar and grains, you should be fine. The great thing about Paleo is NOT counting calories, but eating in recommended portions


----------



## CJ

Thanks! About the only carbs I'm getting are in the trailmix, unless I have a smoothie, but really very few carbs at all. And boy am I feeling it...seeing as how my normal diet is mainly grains, beans/legumes and veggies with some meat. This is almost totally opposite!


----------



## southerngurl

Here's a great thread with a ton of before and afters for inspiration. 
http://www.marksdailyapple.com/forum/thread6138.html

I've lost 32 lbs (about 10-15 to go) over the last year or so getting off grain and sugar. I'm also watching my carbs now, and depending on how well your sugar metabolism works or doesn't, you may have to be more strict on the carbs after you lose some of your weight. I just don't handle htem well. So I don't eat potatoes/rice or much fruit (which are allowed, at least as far as some people are concerned- I say these foods are fine if you are not overweight and they don't make you gain weight). Not only have I lost weight but my chronic lower back pain is gone (took about 6 weeks, just one day I realized something was different and it was my back not hurting!), my constant hunger is gone, my numbness in my hands/arms every morning and sometimes all day is gone. 

Some say dairy is ok on primal/paleo (I really hate those terms, wish we had something better, I don't think it has a darn thing to do with evolution but a combination of other factors). I personally have continued to eat dairy. Usually in the form of cheese and high fat dairy. I will drink a little whole goat milk but not too much and not even every day. I use fresh cow cream in my coffee. I use butter etc. I cook with coconut oil (and we use the cheap refined stuff, I'm sure the virgin stuff is better but we use too much and it costs too much, we got plain coconut oil sold as popcorn oil in 5 gallon chunks. I eat beef a lot (from our own cattle when possible, grass fed) eggs (once again, free range when possible, from our own chickens when they are laying well), lots and lots of fat (you can only get away with that if you are limiting your carbs- and fat is the only macronutrient which does not stimulate the release of insulin- insulin is the only hormone that tells your body to store fat, and the more you have in your blood, the less your body can pull from its fat stores, it will want sugar to run on- insulin resistance is pretty much THE cause of fat gain and inability to lose it), limited fruit, mostly in berry form (once my weight is good I will see what fruit I can add back without gaining weight, I LOVE fruit), tons of veggies of all sorts, cooked and raw. We do fried cabbage, mashed cauliflower/parsnips with lots of butter/salt and pepper, fried eggplant, fried squash (these are all unbreaded of course), brussel sprouts, occasional sweet potato baked (kinda high carb so I don't go crazy on those), carrots, broccoli, celery, spinach, fried kale/turnip greens, mashed radishes and salads of course. A few nuts here and there but I don't let myself eat a ton and prefer to eat walnuts. I also take salmon oil for the omega 3's. I think that's important when you're losing weight as well.

The great thing about eating this way, is it's getting at the core cause of fat gain. You're changing your macronutrient percentages. Without doing this, those with deranged sugar metabolism (most Americans have this) you just can't hardly lose weight. The problem is, when you eat, your sugar is, to put it simply, bypassing your muscle/organs/skeletal system and going to your fat. This leaves all these necessary tissues screaming for sugar, keeping you hungry. Ugly cycle. If you knock back your carbs and get inflammatory foods out of your system (grain, polyunsaturated oils, sugar, excessive omega 6's etc) then you stop this pattern in its tracks (and your body will likely be unhappy about this for up to two weeks until it gives up and adjusts). However, if you "just eat less" and leave your percentages the same, eating a lot of carbs like most Americans, you will reduce your insulin some and if your metabolism isn't too screwed up, this may work for you. But someone who has a real problem, it just doesn't work. If you get bull headed and just use will power, you will lose muscle this way. Then when you lose weight, and lose muscle, you will soon hit a plateau, because your body has reduced it expenditure requirements by getting rid of muscle tissue which is a big energy expenditure just to keep maintained, pretty soon your body may even fight back well enough to get you gaining on that same diet, so you have to cut back more and more meanwhile your body is cutting every possible expense, possibly reducing your skeletal density, your muscle tissue and organ tissue as much as it can to try to keep things working while your sugars are still being shifted to fat at too high a percentage and starving your muscles. However, getting off those carbs, getting the inflammation in your body down, you'll see less insulin in the blood and things can start to work right again. You not only do not lose muscle/skeletal density and organ strength, but you can even gain them. Your body is able to use what you are eating more correctly, throw in a little heavy lifting and you'll put on even more muscle, strengthen your joints, skeletal system etc and start to require more calories to keep things humming along. 

Because it's not exactly about having a "slow" or "fast" metabolism, but rather having one that puts the calories where they should go.


----------



## CJ

After doing quite a bit of reading this past week, I think I like the "Primal" eating style a bit more than the "Paleo", it seems more realistic to me. And I did have to cut out the trail mix to get into ketosis, but I'm finally there. I'm shooting for 20-30 carbs per day until I shed at least 15 pounds, then I'll try and maintain it around 50-75. Fruit and nuts are my downfall, as that is my go to snack food. I don't miss the bread, beans and legumes too much, so that's working out okay. Today (day 7) I am finally beginning to feel human again.


----------



## ChristieAcres

CJ said:


> After doing quite a bit of reading this past week, I think I like the "Primal" eating style a bit more than the "Paleo", it seems more realistic to me. And I did have to cut out the trail mix to get into ketosis, but I'm finally there. I'm shooting for 20-30 carbs per day until I shed at least 15 pounds, then I'll try and maintain it around 50-75. Fruit and nuts are my downfall, as that is my go to snack food. I don't miss the bread, beans and legumes too much, so that's working out okay. Today (day 7) I am finally beginning to feel human again.


There are simply variations and they are similar. Whatever works for you, is what you do, and that makes the effort more successful. :rock:

On Paleo, everyone I know lost 20# to 30#s in one month, granted they all had that much or more to lose. I can't go strictly Paleo, simply because of my metabolism. My carb requirement is a bit higher, so that is an easy adjustment. Once the primary weight loss is attained, the diet needs to be adjusted or weight loss can continue. In my case, I didn't need to lose weight, but quickly started dropping. So, I modified my diet to keep my weight constant.


----------



## CJ

I'm exactly 3 weeks in today. I'm nowhere near 20-30lbs, but I have lost 7.


----------



## sherry in Maine

that's reasonable, CJ (a little over 2lbs a week).

I dont look at the scale with my dd every week, because it's like watching a pot of water come to boil . . . .


----------



## CJ

I'd be ecstatic if the 2lbs a week continued! I'll be happy with one though


----------



## ChristieAcres

You go strictly Paleo you drop weight quickly, consistently exercise, and when at goal weight, you just adjust your diet to maintain your weight. It is that simple. For most, they simply can't commit to be strict about what they eat, so if that is the case, just lose weight more slowly. I totally understand that one, as I abhor "dieting." It is far easier to maintain goal weight, than do the roller coaster constantly, which is caused by dieting (reducing calories...).


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

*sigh* i really need some







on this... 

firstly, i dont want to cut out all grains and milk. i like our homemade bread and i have milk goats. some bread and milk/homemade cheese is going to still be in my diet. {note: diet meaning the food which i eat, not diet like drink only juice for a week and lose lbs or something}

i'm still reading up on the paleo lifestyle diet but i would REALLY love peoples help on this! 
i tend to not make changes very quickly, or i make them too fast and cant handle them. so with this i am determined to take it as slow as i need to, switching over to paleo (or at least mostly paleo with some cheats lol).

one reason being my health. second reason being i just got engaged and dont want to look like the lard {my sisters term :hohum:} i do now. not to be vulgar or anything but there should only be so much jiggling going on









future hubby currently working at mcdonalds and with the current situation he tend to eat there. you get free food while you are working, with very few restrictions on that. and looking back at pics of him before he started working there... lets just say there is definitely a difference.


now here's where i grind my teeth as i type, though i think it will help me later on to look back at....

i am 20 years old, female, about 5' 6", and 220# 

in april 2011 (pretty sure it was 2011) i weighed 245#. so i have lost some weight but its been over a VERY LONG TIME and i'm just not happy about my body anymore in the least.

ok... now i'm off to skim the paleo threads here and online about it... hope someone will be able to walk me through this a bit. i will have ALOT of qustions and would love to get some answers from people who know about this.

thanks


----------



## PistolPackinMom

I recommend you check out Marks Daily Apple. You'll find recipes, resources, success stories, and even discussion forums. 

I don't give up dairy, but I do make sure it is from a grass fed source, so its in its healthiest form. The bread was easy to give up after I tried going grain free for a week, then ate it again and realized how _awful_ it made me feel. Plus, there are substitutions you can make; almond flour pancakes and donuts, coconut flour bread, zucchini noodle pasta, using chopped hazelnuts nuts instead of bread crumbs on chicken fried in coconut oil...mmm!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

ugh... first dinner that is paleo inspired... went good with the family. venison steaks and sweet potato fries... had got to be a trick to em though. 
tips for makin good paleo sweet tater fries? i made mine in the oven. tasted good but i'm a crunchy fry kinda person. these were all mushy /: and then some i tossed to the critters cause i turned the broiler on to toast em up and just got burning, NOT toasting! >.<


----------



## Hannah90

I just started paleo feb 1st. I wasn't intending to go this way. I figured out I was gluten intolerant leaning toward gluten allergic. Headaches, cramps, bloating, all the good stuff. So I just intended to stop eating gluten. Then I was researching and found paleo. So I figured, what the heck! First two days were hard, but now on day 6 I'm just, pretty much ok. I don't really think about it. I have a considerable amount of weight to lose, but I know it will come with time. I didn't weigh myself in the beginning, and I don't intend to for awhile. I just don't care about the number. I care about how I feel.

I can report that after day 2 I have no cravings which is a huge change from my past "low cal" diets. I don't have any other health issues other than being over weight, so no miracles over night for me. I just decided this is what I am going to do for the rest of my life. I am hoping to see some good changes in my body in hopes of convincing my very sick parents to jump on board.

I have tried and tried with my mom, but she won't budge. She has RA, fibromyalgia, stenosis of the spine, depression and anxiety. She eats candy, pizza, cookies, breads and that's about it. The occasional taco. I'm not even kidding. She refuses to believe she is sick because of her diet. She doesn't like veggies. None of em' Doesn't like meat unless it's a cheese burger. I suppose I could put her in paleo concentration camp, but I don't think that would go over too well. 

Dad is about the same. He tries ever couple months or so to get his body under control, but it never lasts long. He's 6'2'' and about 300 lbs. He has heart palpitations, high BP wonky blood sugar and an under active thyroid to boot. He's on BP and thyroid meds. He spends about $300 per months on vitamins and supplements and keeps shoveling them down thinking they are going to save him, but won't make a lasting change in his diet.

It's hard to see.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am rooting for you and will pray your lifestyle eating choice is for life and that you are able to be successful at getting to a healthy weight for you. You are right that a life lasting change won't be accomplished quickly. 

I have CFS and FMS, but no one would ever know this unless I tell them. My workout regimen is 6 days/week with occasional misses, but I am physically fairly active for this time of year. Garden work has begun! My health has been excellent since I went Paleo. As long as I stay away from gluten/sugar and stay fit, my symptoms are very manageable. 

I hope you do so well, your parents are blown away, and jump right into making the same choices! As you pointed out, this is about improving health.

My DH, age 56, just did 4 sets of Military push-ups tonight, totaling 245, also did 3 sets of sit-ups totaling 170. Otherwise, he rides his mountain bike as often as he can, up steep hills, too. He is at a good weight, but not thin.


----------



## bama

how are you doing hannah?

i feel good. no, i feel GREAT! i am way more active now than i was 3 weeks ago. i don't have all the little aches and pains (mild fibromyalgia). my newest jeans (size 4) are getting loose in the waist - its a good thing i shop at christian mission! LOL on the weekends, i nap because i WANT to, not because i HAVE to!

i have realized that milk chocolate, even a tiny amount like a mini reese cup, will give instant horrible heartburn or makes me so nauseated i vomit.
milk causes restless sleep and tummy cramps. small amounts of cheese is okay.

it is crazy because these were daily eats before. i didn't have those symptoms linked to dairy in my head,, but i sure do now. could be the sugar. either way, i have NO desire for milk chocolate and while i would still like to have some milk, it isn't a hard thing to deny myself of.


----------



## Hannah90

Bama, thanks for checking in!
I am so happy to hear your are doing so wonderful!
Since February 1st, I have lost 15 pounds and a pants size. The jeans I went down to are starting to feel too loose now. Ya know that, "these are too big but the next size down is too small." I wish they they half sizes in jeans! I didnt have a lot of other things that were bothering me, but the gluten headaches, bloating, cramps have all gone away.

It's been an awesome adventure. When I first started, I had zero appetite. I was barely making 800 calories a day. I could cook the most delicious primal meal, and eat 1/2 cup of it and be done. My appetite has definitely come back now. I don't count calories anymore as I am pretty aware of what is what, but my normal range is in there around 1000-1200. I do not feel hungry ever. I mean, I do, but I eat until I'm full and stop. No more serious urges to snack and binge. 

The second week was definitely the hardest for me. I was having some AWFUL cravings and urges, but, I fought every single one and haven't had an "oops' day yet. I am very happy to report I have no dairy sensitivities. Thank the lord, because those dairy animals in the barn would feel like a waste! 

These are my two favorite things right now. The "egg bread" is perfect for breakfast. I think they are also called oopsie rolls. 

_3 large eggs
pinch of cream of tartar (1/8 tsp)
3 ounces cream cheese (Do not soften)

Preheat oven to 300 degrees F.

Separate the eggs and add cream cheese to the yolks. Use a mixer to combine the ingredients together. In a separate bowl, whip egg whites and cream of tartar until stiff (if you're using the same mixer, mix the whites first and then the yolk mixture). Using a spatula, gradually fold the egg yolk mixture into the white mixture, being careful not to break down the whites. Spray a cookie sheet with non-stick spray and spoon the mixture onto the sheet, making 6 mounds. Flatten each mound slightly.

Bake about 30 minutes (You want them slightly softer, not crumbly). Let cool on the sheet for a few minutes, and then remove to a rack and allow them to cool. Store in a loosely open sack and allow to rest on the counter before use (otherwise they might be too moist). Can be frozen.

It is important to bring the whites to stiff peaks. Otherwise it won't work. I don't make rolls, I just smoosh it all in a 9x13. It is easy to make more. Just keep the ounces of cream cheese equivalent to the eggs. Ie: 5 oz cheese 5 eggs and a little less than double cream of tar tar. 
Notes: If you are making these to be savory (for burgers) you can add dry mustard and dill or other seasoni ngs to the yolk mixture. If you want a more sweet roll, add a very small amount of stevia natural sweetener to the yolk mixture._

These carnitas are the best thing ever. I have made them twice in a row. Do it! 

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/crispy-carnitas/#axzz2IAzyGUWb I serve this on top of the egg bread


----------



## ChristieAcres

> Since February 1st, I have lost 15 pounds and a pants size.


Hey, way to go Hannah90! Keep on :dance:ing...

Thanks for posting that, will try it out, sounds yummy :rock:


----------



## bama

i used to find reasons to avoid walking stairs at work. i mean, i really worked to avoid them! NOW i am look for reasons to WALK them! LOL i hit about 35 flights today (not all at one time of course! LOL), and nearly half of those, i was taking two steps at a time to work my thighs a bit more. 

i have to stand for a portion of the day, running tests. rather than lean on the counter, i did about 30+ minutes of leg lifts (again, not all at one time).

then i came home and did a 5 minute ab workout. just 5 minutes, but those are muscles that are severely neglected in my body! LOL 

i just cannot get over the feeling of STRENGTH that i have! energy is something i had given up on ever having, but now i have it.

i wish i could talk everyone into just giving it a try. seriously, i feel that great!


----------



## suzfromWi

lorichristie said:


> Since there are so many diets out there using point systems, reducing calories, and encouraging folks to starve in other ways to lose weight (which they almost always gain back...sad yo-yo rollarcoaster). I figured it would be good to start a Paleo Style Weight Loss Thread!
> 
> What is Paleo Style? Getting back to the basics of how human beings ate, utilizing whole foods, and simply dropping unhealthy food choices from the diet. There is NO counting calories, no points to calculate, and no major food intake reductions just follow the recommendations on what to eat.
> 
> Here is an informative link (I have no affiliation in any way other than enjoying this style of eating and seeing friends and family lose weight and keep it off):
> 
> Paleo Diet Lifestyle | paleo diet tips and recipes
> 
> You will find a (2) week menu plan. The important thing is to be physically active, non-impact, low-impact, any type you can safely do (checking with your Dr. first, especially if starting exercise).
> 
> DH lost almost 30#s in one month and kept it off. My DS lost 20#s in one month. One of our friends lost 20#s in one month. I have met an increasing number of physically fit, healthy looking folks who told me they are eating Paleo Style. I have also been meeting more and more folks who switched, lost weight, and have kept it off eating Paleo Style (for years, not just a few months...). I lost 20#s just going off sugar a few years back, now eating Paleo Style, don't have to worry about gaining any back (weigh 120#s, 5'5" tall, small boned).
> 
> A picture of one of our recent Paleo Style Meals (this is my portion, which is at least 1/3 of DH's). I have never been a big eater, so this was a zero reduction in how much I eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dungeness Crab (fresh cooked/shelled), homegrown: Zucchini, Green Beans, Org Mixed Greens, Quinoa (technically a seed, so we eat it), Watermelon, homegrown Thornless Blackberries/Marionberries/Alpine Strawberries, and drink water or hot tea with my meals.


Ok so this is a dinner or lunch, what do you eat for breakfast? Eggs with out bread? No cereal?


----------



## ChristieAcres

suzfromWi said:


> Ok so this is a dinner or lunch, what do you eat for breakfast? Eggs with out bread? No cereal?


http://paleodietlifestyle.com/paleo-meal-plan/

Lots of recipes for breakfast, lunch, and dinner on Pinterest, also. There is info all over the net on preparing the different meals.


----------



## Work horse

I'm doing more of a low-carb Primal, and it's working great for me. I'm not willing to give up the dairy right now. But I have cut out all grains, sugar, artificial sweeteners, and processed food. I have lost about 9 pounds in 4 weeks and feel great. I have also greatly reduced the amount of fruit I eat -- down to a couple of times per week at the most.

My biggest change is that I don't have the cravings for bread/sugar/chocolate like I used to, and I am not nearly as hungry. When I am hungry, I eat, as much as I want. 

If I actually break it down, I am eating most calories from fat, and still coming in at an average of 1500 calories per day.


----------



## Work horse

suzfromWi said:


> Ok so this is a dinner or lunch, what do you eat for breakfast? Eggs with out bread? No cereal?


I usually have 2 eggs with a slice or two of bacon, all scrambled up in an omelet with some spinach. 

If I don't have bacon I usually have just the two eggs and spinach, maybe adding a little cheese on the top or some avocado slices. 

This morning I had green pepper and mushrooms in my omelet instead of spinach.


----------



## ChristieAcres

For breakfast, I enjoy Gluten Free Pancakes on occasion, our Farm Eggs, Sausage, make all kinds of Omelets (have seafood, eat it all the time). This morning, I had a bowl of Quinoa Cinnamon Cereal, a Sausage Pattie, and 1/2C of Apple Pear Sauce (my own homemade). I often eat nuts in the morning, always enjoy sauteed veggies, some fruit, and meats of all kinds in the morning, too. I don't enjoy fish for breakfast, but smoked salmon & crab? YUM!

Sharing I am a member of a local Paleo Facebook Page. The folks on there are losing weight, dropping their blood pressure meds, getting off meds of all kinds, now posting their blood results, too. There are recipes and all kinds of interesting info posted regularly.

I highly recommend you look for your own local Public Paleo Facebook Page. If there isn't one, start one!

This is absolutely the greatest Lifestyle Diet, never hungry, get to eat frequently, and love love love the food! Oh, on sweets, gag me. Most taste so incredibly overly sweet, cannot eat them.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, I rendered Pork Fat into Lard and Cracklings:


----------



## haley1

What are the best websites/ books?
I have been on marks daily apple about 3 weeks and lost 10 pounds

Need ideas for meals, used to be very creative years ago but that included lots of carbs, after sitting in front of a computer for a few decade tends to burn out creativity in all forms of live 
Thanks


----------



## ChristieAcres

Pinterest has the most recipes for free and there is also the Paleo Site I already posted. You can purchase books through them. Or, just go on Amazon, check out the Paleo book selection, read the reviews, and choose accordingly. There are quite a few good sources out there!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just received a call from my DS, who told me about his fitness program, and then his BIG MISTAKE!

He explained he was eating twice/day... Everyone should know what happens next. The body set point changes. The less you feed your body, the slower your metabolism becomes over time. Then, when you start eating normally again, wham, you gain all the weight back. Losing weight by starving the body of calories is the wrong way to lose weight.

So, DS heard me out and is on board with Paleo/Primal!

My recently discovered benefit? Not only are my hair and nails growing faster, but my nails are much harder than they used to be! Here I am a gardener, although I do wear gloves, and have my nails long. I have had two people think they were fake this week!


----------



## whodunit

lorichristie said:


> If you make salads using Romaine Lettuce, Leaf Lettuce, and add *Spinach*? You can add Hard Boiled Eggs, Ground Nuts, and Seeds to your salads, too. The Salad dressing can be made out of Kefir or Yogurt, also increasing the protein level. I make all my salad dressings... Back to Spinach, here is a Site with info on it and also can be used to look up nutrition to assist in meal planning:
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/537168-carbs-and-protein-in-spinach/
> 
> Congratulations on your DD's results; you are doing very well with her!!!


You can make a pretty mean salad dressing from avocados. Just add some lemon juice and/or vinegar, and whatever herbs you like and maybe some water to thin.


----------



## whodunit

lorichristie said:


> For the record, I really like chocolate, broke down, and ate...
> 
> *FUDGE!!! :ashamed: I did enjoy every morsel, oh my...:help: My best buddy drove an hour to bring me a belated birthday gift, a beautiful cobalt blue cheese dish/cover, and a container of 3 types of her homemade scrumptious
> FUDGE
> 
> *So, I promptly froze this delectable treat, to enjoy on scheduled treat days ONLY!
> 
> It has been a week since my last workout, had a few days, fighting off a cold, didn't quite get me. My DD sent back my T-Tapp CD she had borrowed, a faster paced workout I am used to.
> 
> I'll be back on track by tomorrow! eep:


I haven't tried this, but it sounds really good.

From The Makerâs Diet book:


Coconut Almond Fudge
1 cup extra-virgin coconut oil
3/4 cup carob powder (or non alkalized unsweetened cocoa powder)
1/4 cup raw almond butter
1/4 cup unheated honey
1 tbsp vanilla
Place all ingredients in small saucepan and stir until melted. Spread paste on buttered parchment paper or small dish; allow to cool in refrigerator. remove and serve immediately.


----------



## ChristieAcres

whodunit said:


> I haven't tried this, but it sounds really good.
> 
> From The Makerâs Diet book:
> 
> 
> Coconut Almond Fudge
> 1 cup extra-virgin coconut oil
> 3/4 cup carob powder (or non alkalized unsweetened cocoa powder)
> 1/4 cup raw almond butter
> 1/4 cup unheated honey
> 1 tbsp vanilla
> Place all ingredients in small saucepan and stir until melted. Spread paste on buttered parchment paper or small dish; allow to cool in refrigerator. remove and serve immediately.


Thank you,. sounds delicious!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Since hand & nail care came up on another thread, I wanted to share here. Since I began eating PALEO/PRIMAL, my fingernails have become much stronger. We have been using Pork Lard for over a year, too. I have never had anything but paper thin nails before... Now, people keep asking if my nails are fake?! Since I am a Managing Broker for RE/MAX Town and Country, I dress professionally at times, so my hands need to be presentable. Otherwise, I would likely keep them shorter and not even polish them. I do wear gloves to garden/wash dishes, and only my own Comfrey Coconut Salve to moisten them.


----------



## raybait1

Went low carb paleo 60 days ago. 6' 4" male. Starting weight was 310. I'm now at 271. No extra exorcise. No hunger. This is so easy! And tasty!


----------



## ChristieAcres

raybait1 said:


> Went low carb paleo 60 days ago. 6' 4" male. Starting weight was 310. I'm now at 271. No extra exorcise. No hunger. This is so easy! And tasty!


Congratulations to you, big time! Yes, it may be easy, but does take some self-discipline, so very proud of you! The weight comes off quicker with extra exercise, but you are a great example for showing it indeed comes off without upping the exercise. I enjoy all the great food, now have stronger nails, went from dry skin to more normal skin, and maintaining my weight easily!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I did some research to try to determine how I went from having thin weak fingernails to thicker strong ones. What I did find out was the use of iron cookware, regularly using pork lard, and eating a lot of Kale likely all contributed (along with my nutritious Paleo/Primal diet).


----------



## ChristieAcres

The last few weeks, I have done a lot of shrimping, gardening, housework, laundry, dishes, etc... I haven't broken a single fingernail?! Yesterday, I did shorten them a bit and slightly squared them (to make it easier to type and it worked). It is great to switch from gardening attire to professional clothing and meet with clients. None are the wiser how hard I work my hands!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yesterday, I took a rare day off to attend a fair with a good friend of mine. I met an HTer at a Paleo related booth. She had overheard me discussing the natural Paleo type snacks, as I was looking for nutritious things for my DS (he could take to work, carry in his pocket...). We chatted for a few minutes and she emailed me information about a forum she belonged to. Small world!


----------



## raybait1

Down to 266 as of friday. Think I'm going to go to add some brisk walks and light weight training into my routine. I have so much energy these days. 

Have any of you noticed increased libido? Not sure if its related but man....


----------



## MichaelZ

raybait1 said:


> Down to 266 as of friday. Think I'm going to go to add some brisk walks and light weight training into my routine. I have so much energy these days.
> 
> Have any of you noticed increased libido? Not sure if its related but man....


Good plan! And it is very helpful to take those walks or lift weights after your last major meal of the day to get your metabolism going and burn off that dinner.


----------



## ChristieAcres

raybait1 said:


> Down to 266 as of friday. Think I'm going to go to add some brisk walks and light weight training into my routine. I have so much energy these days.
> 
> Have any of you noticed increased libido? Not sure if its related but man....


Great to hear and yes on both counts (DH and myself). Funny, since I am 49 and he just turned 57...

I noticed my strength level has increased, too. That is natural not strength related to building specific muscle groups. My stamina and mental ability have both also increased.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is my dinner tonight (had fruit/nuts earlier). I cut Garlic Scapes and Asparagus out of our garden, sauteed them, and boiled our Hood Canal Shrimp in salt water. When we catch shrimp, we freeze it in salt water.


----------



## raybait1

That looks tasty! Setting some gulf shrimp out to thaw right now. The only thing better is fresh crawfish.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Hmmm, can't say I prefer Crawfish over this shrimp variety. Think a cross between a Lobster and a Shrimp and you get an idea of the flavor of Spotted Hood Canal Shrimp (can only get that variety here). But would be nice to have Crawfish once in a while...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just met a HT-ing couple today to go over their criteria for a property (I am going to be their Realtor). While we visited, I found out she was the one who started the local Paleo Facebook, had lost 80#s and her DH lost 40#s!

Tonight, we had Crab Cocktails (what we had put up & it was yummy), Kale, Garlic Scapes (last ones), Swiss Chard, Horseradish Leaves (young), Quinoa, and Pineapple Crush Alpines (all greens and berries from our garden).


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Hi, we've been paleo for 6 weeks now and it's helping a lot. I lost the bit of extra weight I had but for me it was just a way to avoid hypoglycemia I've had all my life. For my husband, well, a normal balanced diet, enough of it to satisfy him, keeps him above 295 lbs and he got ulcers and other gi problems. On paleo he's losing weight fast while still eating all he wants and only has an upset tummy when he cheats with lactose or gluten.


----------



## Hardwarehank

lorichristie said:


> Just received a call from my DS, who told me about his fitness program, and then his BIG MISTAKE!
> 
> He explained he was eating twice/day... Everyone should know what happens next. The body set point changes. The less you feed your body, the slower your metabolism becomes over time. Then, when you start eating normally again, wham, you gain all the weight back. Losing weight by starving the body of calories is the wrong way to lose weight.
> 
> So, DS heard me out and is on board with Paleo/Primal!
> 
> My recently discovered benefit? Not only are my hair and nails growing faster, but my nails are much harder than they used to be! Here I am a gardener, although I do wear gloves, and have my nails long. I have had two people think they were fake this week!


First I want to thank you for starting this thread as the message is awesome and definitely life-changing(assuming a person doesn't half ass it).

I started at 275 pounds at 5'7" two years ago. I am now down to 185 pounds and finally under 20% body fat. Thanks to eating Primal(or more simply, no processed foods if asked) frequent walking/moving and convict conditioning ~twice a week(body weight strength training). 

Now that that's out of the way I want to say this. It's not the frequency of the meals you eat but what(and how much) you eat when you do eat. Think of calorie intake requirements on a time scale of a week rather than one day. There is nothing wrong with eating only twice a day or even once a day or even skipping food for a day or two. It will not hurt your metabolism and may increase it. Saying that though, there is also nothing wrong with eating three times a day every day. If that is what works for you.

Most days I only eat two meals and that's within an 8 hour window. Two days a week I only eat once a day. But I also eat more in a meal than most people do. If you're not hungry don't eat. And it's ok to go hungry for awhile if your body has been conditioned for it and you are adapted to burning fat. If you're sugar dependent however, you'll suffer. 

I guess what my point is if your son prefers to only eat twice a day and he isn't starving himself and he feels better for it, then I would support him. And that goes for anyone else who reads this too. Do what works for you through self-experimentation. It does no one any good to get stuck in dogma.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Hardwarehank - Congratulations on your weight loss! Now on to my response to your post...

Long term restriction of calories is not good. Since my DS and I are borderline for Hypoglycemia, it is imperative we eat more often to regulate our blood sugar levels. Erratic changes to our diets is very unhealthy for us.

I don't support my DS eating in a way that his body cannibalizes itself. That is where he was headed, not ingesting enough calories, not regulating his blood sugar properly, and his muscle was reducing. Not that he eats like he is supposed to, he is full of energy, fit, and more muscular.

If I ate like you suggested, I'd be skin and bones. I can eat all I want, 4-6 times a day, and as long as I am physically active -NO WEIGHT GAIN. I enjoy weighing the same, not worrying about what I am eating, as I eat fairly strictly Paleo, with few cheats.

I don't need to lose weight, just maintain eating like this and also stay active.

I respect how you eat apparently works for you, but for most folks, that likely won't work.


----------



## ChristieAcres

JamieCatheryn said:


> Hi, we've been paleo for 6 weeks now and it's helping a lot. I lost the bit of extra weight I had but for me it was just a way to avoid* hypoglycemia* I've had all my life. For my husband, well, a normal balanced diet, enough of it to satisfy him, keeps him above 295 lbs and he got ulcers and other gi problems. On paleo he's losing weight fast while still eating all he wants and only has an upset tummy when he cheats with lactose or gluten.


I can relate being borderline for Hypoglycemia, myself! That just means my number was just under what was positive for it. My Naturapath clearly explained how I should eat and that guy rocked with his advice (at least specifically for me). Sounds like it is working very well for you both! I can only cheat a little, and seldom. If I blow it, I feel physically sick!


----------



## Hardwarehank

lorichristie said:


> Hardwarehank - Congratulations on your weight loss! Now on to my response to your post...
> 
> Long term restriction of calories is not good. Since my DS and I are borderline for Hypoglycemia, it is imperative we eat more often to regulate our blood sugar levels. Erratic changes to our diets is very unhealthy for us.
> 
> I don't support my DS eating in a way that his body cannibalizes itself. That is where he was headed, not ingesting enough calories, not regulating his blood sugar properly, and his muscle was reducing. Not that he eats like he is supposed to, he is full of energy, fit, and more muscular.
> 
> If I ate like you suggested, I'd be skin and bones. I can eat all I want, 4-6 times a day, and as long as I am physically active -NO WEIGHT GAIN. I enjoy weighing the same, not worrying about what I am eating, as I eat fairly strictly Paleo, with few cheats.
> 
> I don't need to lose weight, just maintain eating like this and also stay active.
> 
> I respect how you eat apparently works for you, but for most folks, that likely won't work.


Thank you and thank you for all of your wonderful gardening posts.

I'll start with saying that long term calorie restriction is subjective. Your son wasn't ingesting enough calories(according to you), that has little to do with how many times he was eating and more to do with how much he was eating. People can still starve themselves even if they eat 3, 4, 5 or more times a day and plenty do. If your son was eating in such a way that his body was cannibalizing itself, it sounds like he wasn't eating enough protein(among other things).

Over the course of a week my average daily intake is about 3000 calories, that's eating mostly just two meals a day. Most days I eat around 1-2 pounds of meat along with lots of vegetables and some starches sometimes. If you ate like I ate, I can assure you you would not be stick and bones. A lot of days I eat that second meal more out of habit than actually truly being hungry so I can't imagine trying to eat three times a day.

Bottom line though... your family, your business. I just wanted to comment for others who were reading that may come away with the message that the only way to be healthy is to eat three meals a day. Our hunter gatherer ancestors didn't have the luxury of eating three square meals a day, their bodies(and ours) were well adapted to periods of famine and feast. Intermittent fasting is one way to emulate that.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Hardwarehank, thanks & your welcome, enjoy sharing if it benefits others. You make some good points, however, for some of us, eating twice a day will not work at all. For me, the only way to regulate my blood sugar is to eat 4-6 times/day. If I ate twice/day on average, my sugar level would get too low, and I would feel terrible (been there, did that, and that is just how I am). This has to do with insulin levels... As far as weight loss goes, if I go through any period of time eating 2 meals a day, doesn't matter how much, I lose weight. I don't need to lose weight, so I eat the way my Naturapath told me to (4-6 times/day).

However, I think fasting is good at times, for most people. Some people can adjust to two meals a day if they don't have health conditions that prevent it. 

What is more accurate to share, rather than how many meals one eats per day? Regulating your blood sugar is important. One needs to eat as often as one must in order to do that, if they want to enjoy the benefits (level energy levels instead of swings, more mentally alert, feel satiated, and never feeling like one needs to over eat at meal time). These were benefits most folks shared experiencing more even blood sugar levels.

Our hunter gatherer ancestors also feasted on wild edibles, mostly unknown to many today. Their diet was much more diverse than often believed. Here in the PNW, for example, one can find wild types of fruit all year around, wild edible veggies, protein sources aplenty... Those ancestors often ate raw meat (contains vitC...).


----------



## nctoni

please tell me. Is this a actual, physical book or just an e-book?


----------



## ChristieAcres

nctoni said:


> please tell me. Is this a actual, physical book or just an e-book?


There are multiple books on Paleo, hardback, softback, and sites. The cookbooks are great! I have a few of them (hardbacks). While many prefer just online access to the information, I don't think being able to curl up with a book can be beat.


----------



## paulmh66

Well after reading this thread I am motivated to give paleo a try. 47 yr old m 6'4" and 305lbs. I have read the paleo book and think this may be a fit. I am borderline hypoglycemic and it sounds like the paleo lifestyle would help with that as well. I hunt and fish religiously and my neighbor raises beef and pork so fresh meat and fish is always on hand. I have tried this before and lasted just a few days but after following this thread and reading lorichristie's posts I feel motivated!
Thanks for posting on this subject!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Paulmh66, wish you the best with your fitness weight loss endeavor! Please let us all know how it goes for you.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

paulmh66 said:


> Well after reading this thread I am motivated to give paleo a try. 47 yr old m 6'4" and 305lbs. I have read the paleo book and think this may be a fit. I am borderline hypoglycemic and it sounds like the paleo lifestyle would help with that as well. I hunt and fish religiously and my neighbor raises beef and pork so fresh meat and fish is always on hand. I have tried this before and lasted just a few days but after following this thread and reading lorichristie's posts I feel motivated!
> Thanks for posting on this subject!


Sounds great, I envy your meat and fish sources! Make sure to have good paleo friendly low carb snacks on hand, between meals is when the transition can hit hard. Also don't skimp on the vegetables either.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thought I'd post a dinner pic, funny turned out to be shrimp again?! I'll see if I can find the Salmon pic, too. We had shrimp, melted butter, spaghetti squash, boiled cabbage, and fresh homegrown tomato slices.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is a pic taken during our recent fishing trip. We had homegrown green beans, sautÃ©ed apples, steak, salmon, and homegrown garlic.

Since I drink a Kefir smoothie most mornings, I tend to have my fruit during another snack instead of adding it to meals. Also, I like to snack on nuts, too.


----------



## Peepsqueak

Can you do vegetarian paleo? So much meat can be hard on kidneys. Even though I have heard no complaints of it on paleo


----------



## Rick

Peepsqueak said:


> Can you do vegetarian paleo? So much meat can be hard on kidneys. Even though I have heard no complaints of it on paleo


I agree- I would never eat meat daily, period.

I do not currently eat a Paleo diet, but would like to cut out wheat for 2 or 3 weeks to see how we feel, and am waiting for Ann to agree.

We would probably eat grass fed meat, eggs,and farmers cheese with tons of veggies which we already do.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Peepsqueak said:


> Can you do vegetarian paleo? So much meat can be hard on kidneys. Even though I have heard no complaints of it on paleo


Debunking that: http://www.marksdailyapple.com/protein-kidneys/#axzz2hKEGYc5Q

Eating more than like 35% of your calories from protein is bad, but a high-ish protein diet will not do you harm. It's only people with failing kidneys already that need to limit protein, according to the science. Paleo is also high in vegetables. But meat is an important anchor to your nutrition on this, because most other protein sources have worse stuff for you in them than meat has, and the nutrients in meat are well absorbed too.


----------



## ChristieAcres

It is possible to eat a modified Vegetarian Paleo style diet. That said, with proper medical/nutritional consultation for recommendations based on the invidual, the right types of food choices and proper supplementation should suffice

Check out my favorite veggie (KALE THE NEW BEEF):

http://www.undergroundhealth.com/kale-is-the-new-beef/

That said, I am still a meat eater, too.


----------



## NamasteMama

Peepsqueak said:


> Can you do vegetarian paleo? So much meat can be hard on kidneys. Even though I have heard no complaints of it on paleo


 TRY RAW VEGAN, oops lol, I have lost 16 pounds in three weeks on this diet. I was never hungry and ate 3000 calories a day.


----------



## copperhead46

Well, after lots of thought and reading, my husband and I are embarking on Paleo. I need to take of about 10 lbs and he need at least 15 off, so I think this is the way to go. We raise grass fed Dexters so I have my lean healthy beef, I will use free range eggs and have switched to Almond milk. I like that we can have fruit and nuts, I had tried Atkins before, but the minute you slip up, 2 lbs comes back on !! Last nite I pan seared white fish in a little olive oil, friend cabbage and onions in olive oil and opened a can of carrots, he liked the meal !! We'll see how it goes, looking forward to it. Oh, I wanted to say, my Dr. recommended Paleo for my persistant indigestion too as well as weight lose, hope it works.


----------



## MoonShadows

Glad I found this thread. After watching The Perfect Human Diet we thought it made so much sense that we decided to try it. We have been doing it for about 1 1/2 months. I don't really miss the bread, pasta, etc., but on the occasion when I have a craving, I allow myself to have a sandwich or a bowl of pasta. This happens about once a week. So far, I have lost 20 pounds, feel great, have tons of energy, stopped felling depressed and like I am walking around in a fog, and can walk again without my legs and back hurting, and shopping for food is so much easier!


----------



## copperhead46

Been on the died for a week now, I'm not thrilled with the 1/2 lb I've lost, but DH has 2 1/2 lbs off ! I wonder if maybe I'm eating too much fruit.? I love being able to eat fruit again, don't really miss the cheese. I am feeling much better indigestion wise, so we will stay with it a while. I have been cooking all our meals instead of eating lunch out when we go to town, so I'm also saving money !!


----------



## Terri

I am not eating EXACTLY Paleo, but I am eating sort of Paleo? With the odd bit of bread or a dish that had some mild added or- whatever.

I lost a few pounds, gained half of it back over the holidays, and now I am within a half -pound of my lowest weight.

Tonight was meat and salad and a little canned pineapple (no added sugar canned fruit is now easy for me to find on the grocery shelves).


----------



## copperhead46

I'm really liking this Paleo, it's been pretty easy, I have lost 2 ad 1/2 more lbs and feel good. I wanted something sweet tonight, make some coconut cookie like things and that satisfied me. I have had no flour, sugar or dairy for over a week and my knuckles have started to shrink !! I have artheritis in my hands and have seen a real difference, my wedding ring fell off yesterday, normally I can't take it off, because the knuckle is so big ! Husband is not losing, don't know wheres hes messing up, but he's trying.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Since metabolisms differ as well as body types, some of us lose weight faster than others. For me, doing 45 minutes of cardio daily, 2 servings of fruit, as much veggies as I want, nuts, and protein in abundance without ever being hungry, I lost 5 to 7 pounds per week. Once I was at my target weight, I stayed there by working out regularly, but had to increase my carb intake (kept losing otherwise). One should get excellent results going off sugar, soda, processed foods, and staying away from the foods Paleo rejects. I know folks who have lost weight without increasing their physical activity, but they were very religious about their Paleo diets.


----------



## alsarve

I am very interested in looking into the paleo way of eating! My guy is very much into hunting and fishing, would be hard for him to give up meat, but this style embraces meat and fish. He has gained weight since he quit smoking almost 5 yrs ago and I know he doesn't like it. I have been a yoyo w my weight all my life. He is almost 43 and I will be 35 this yr. No better time than now. Esp since we have been working so hard on our 3 acres of property to include a few gardens! I also have developed sleep apnea in the last year or so, most likely cuz of weight gain. Look forward to feeling more energetic (i need that, w working 2 jobs to get ahead on debt). Thanks for all your inspiring posts everyone!


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH is going strong at 57 and eating Paleo has also helped him keep up with his workouts while keeping him as lean as he wants (just adjusting the carbs allows him to maintain, gain, or lose). He is still very muscular, strong, and has great stamina (does 100s of curls, pushups, crunches, etc...). We were discussing this way of eating tonight, since he is reading one of my Paleo books. He was remarking how much he enjoyed this way of eating (I got him to convert to a degree a few years ago). I asked him why it took him so long to read it! He has committed to being even more devoted to eating this way. Since he works physically hard and also works out regularly, he can eat more carbs than I can.


----------



## copperhead46

I went to see my dr today, well woman checkup, he was really pleased with me, 6 lbs off in a month ! He is the one who put me onto the Paleo bandwagon. I don't mind doing without the grains and sugars, I love the feeling better and the weight loss. Dr. said the second month is when your body is adjusted to the new way of eating and I should see the lbs come off a lot faster, I'm ready!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

copperhead46 said:


> I went to see my dr today, well woman checkup, he was really pleased with me, 6 lbs off in a month ! He is the one who put me onto the Paleo bandwagon. I don't mind doing without the grains and sugars, I love the feeling better and the weight loss. Dr. said the second month is when your body is adjusted to the new way of eating and I should see the lbs come off a lot faster, I'm ready!!


Congratulations! :bouncy:
My Neice got her Nutritionist Certification and is applauding Paleo Lifestyle Choice eating. She is a slender fit beautiful young lady a true example to her Clients and eats 6 times a day, never gaining weight!


----------



## dukesilver

Really happy to find this thread.

I'm a doctor and have lived and recommended the paleo lifestyle for many years. My patients who follow these simple rules look beeter, feel better and in most cases NEED NO DRUGS to make their lab tests look better than they really are.

If anyone needs help with paleo, PM me. Been helping peeps with it for years. All questions have been answered many times. No secrets.

Duke


----------



## ChristieAcres

dukesilver said:


> Really happy to find this thread.
> 
> I'm a doctor and have lived and recommended the paleo lifestyle for many years. My patients who follow these simple rules look beeter, feel better and in most cases NEED NO DRUGS to make their lab tests look better than they really are.
> 
> If anyone needs help with paleo, PM me. Been helping peeps with it for years. All questions have been answered many times. No secrets.
> 
> Duke


It is wonderful you did find my thread, especially since I am not in the medical field. Thank you for posting and offering to field questions via PM, very kind to do so! A dear friend of mine is a Naturapathic Nutritionist, and she also highly supports and promotes eating Paleo, too.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Lori, thanks for starting this thread. I just now found it! (I've been looking at the PaleoBurn plan for awhile now and wondering how I might fit it into what I have available to me...since I mostly live off what I grow.

Cutting out white potatoes and using sweet ones instead should not be problematic for me. Using gluten-free flour and/or pancake mix should not be problematic for me.

My body has always...always...craved fruits; so I've a number of fruit trees growing, i.e. sweet cherry, apple, pears, plums, fig and persimmons. Also have black currant and elderberry bushes growing as well as goji. And have blackberry and boysenberry vines. Make a lot of smoothies and syrups from these (without adding sugars); and when making juice, I do not add any sweetner.

The meat I use is strictly goat & chicken...both home grown and pastured. I have to buy my seafood and had planned on ordering some salmon from Alaska this year. I'm also contemplating adding American Guinea Hog to my stock. 

I use "raw" goat milk (fresh and condensed) and have the chicken/geese eggs.

I have been eating a lot of store-bought breads and will be stopping that immediately.

Thus, my diet (as I can see it now) will be home-grown goat, chicken, pig. No processed foods at all! Seafood 1-2 times weekly...store-bought. And lots of fruit and home-grown veggies.

Does this all sound workable? I'm bordering hypoglycemic so need to eat some little something every few hours; however, dried fruits/nuts have been working for this. Can such continue?

I don't drink coffee, only use Passion Flower tea, don't drink liquor of any kind nor do I smoke or eat many sweets. My largest problem area has probably been junk foods that I have not had to cook; however, those are stopping today!


----------



## ChristieAcres

motdaugrnds said:


> Lori, thanks for starting this thread. I just now found it! (I've been looking at the PaleoBurn plan for awhile now and wondering how I might fit it into what I have available to me...since I mostly live off what I grow.
> 
> *Good for you!*
> 
> Cutting out white potatoes and using sweet ones instead should not be problematic for me. Using gluten-free flour and/or pancake mix should not be problematic for me.
> 
> *Although Gluten free flour doesn't contain gluten, it is highly processed. Using Ancient Grain unbleached flour may actually be better, in comparison. I just cut out flour completely.*
> 
> My body has always...always...craved fruits; so I've a number of fruit trees growing, i.e. sweet cherry, apple, pears, plums, fig and persimmons. Also have black currant and elderberry bushes growing as well as goji. And have blackberry and boysenberry vines. Make a lot of smoothies and syrups from these (without adding sugars); and when making juice, I do not add any sweetner.
> 
> *I consume fruit, but cut that back, as well. Usually, 2 to 3 servings a day.*
> 
> The meat I use is strictly goat & chicken...both home grown and pastured. I have to buy my seafood and had planned on ordering some salmon from Alaska this year. I'm also contemplating adding American Guinea Hog to my stock.
> 
> *If you can get Bison, Beefalo, or grass fed Beef (all would be better than Guinea Hog, in comparison, as far as I know). My view is you work with your choices, though. Eating lean meat, avoiding highly processed bacon, and making your own lean sausage...*
> 
> I use "raw" goat milk (fresh and condensed) and have the chicken/geese eggs.
> 
> *Excellent healthy substitute- goats milk!*
> 
> 
> I have been eating a lot of store-bought breads and will be stopping that immediately.
> 
> *At first, it is difficult, but I no longer miss bread. *
> 
> Thus, my diet (as I can see it now) will be home-grown goat, chicken, pig. No processed foods at all! Seafood 1-2 times weekly...store-bought. And lots of fruit and home-grown veggies.
> 
> *Sounds excellent. How many servings of fruit?*
> 
> Does this all sound workable? I'm bordering hypoglycemic so need to eat some little something every few hours; however, dried fruits/nuts have been working for this. Can such continue?
> 
> *I am also borderline hypoglycemic, eat six times/day, and that works for me. Since my fruit intake is limited to no more than 3 servings/day, two snacks include fruit, and my evening meal does. Dried fruits are more concentrated, so I eat less of them. Also, very important to drink more water when eating dried foods. One of my snacks is eating raw almonds. I try to have a few servings of nuts per day.*
> 
> I don't drink coffee, only use Passion Flower tea, don't drink liquor of any kind nor do I smoke or eat many sweets. My largest problem area has probably been junk foods that I have not had to cook; however, those are stopping today!


 *I don't eat processed foods, just keep my diet simple, whole-based, and cook from scratch. Kale is one of the most nutritious greens and we eat a lot of it. Very easy to prepare, too.*

*We are all different, so Paleo can be adjusted to work for just about any one. My DH burns so many calories, he eats a lot more carbs than I do. Although, I encourage him to eat mostly complex carbs, he still has more treats than I allow myself. He is working so hard, he has lost more weight even eating as much as he has been! *

*Please see post by Dukesilver, a Dr., who has offered to give feedback on going Paleo. *


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks Lori, your input helps me a lot. As for fruit, it is usually 2-3 times a day (either a drink, fresh off the tree or dried with the latter often being in evenings).

Yes I saw Dukesilver's post. That is so very nice of him.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I order much of my cooking supplies from "Bob's Red Mill". Today I noticed an article about "two new grains...sorghum and farro..." I also found "coconut flour", "tapioca flour" (grain free), "spelt flour", "white bean flour", "quinoa flour" and "rice flour". Are all grains prohibited in Paleo or are these an exception?

I understand "flour" is one of the foods Paleo suggests we stop using; however, I found "almond meal/flour"; and since nuts are good, wouldn't this type of flour be good too? (I like rolling my chicken and pounded steak in flour as well as the gravies; so am looking for some approved way of continuing this.) 

I use "ground flaxseed meal" each morning for fibre. Is this ok to continue?

Since my nut trees (carpathion english walnut and soft-shell pecan) are still not old enough to bear, I've been using other types of nuts/seeds, i.e. raw pumpkin seeds, sunflower, sesame and poppy. (I like the crunch these put in my salads.) Are these ok?

The sweetner I'v been using is "Splenda"; however, I found a "date sugar", which is simply a dehydrated date. I'm thinking, since this is a fruit, it would work well with this Paleo style of cooking/eating. Am I correct in thinking this?

Lastly, I've been interested in trying the "gluten-free Muesli", which is rolled oats, raisins, sunflowers seeds, dried cranberries, dried apples, brown rice crisps, dry roasted soy beans, almonds, coconut and pumpkin seeds. I'm thinking this would make a good way to start my energy level off in the mornings. 

This year is what I'm calling a "clean-up" year in that not only am I cleaning up the 6 acreas but my own body as well.


----------



## ChristieAcres

motdaugrnds said:


> I order much of my cooking supplies from "Bob's Red Mill". Today I noticed an article about "two new grains...sorghum and farro..." I also found "coconut flour", "tapioca flour" (grain free), "spelt flour", "white bean flour", "quinoa flour" and "rice flour". Are all grains prohibited in Paleo or are these an exception?
> 
> *All exceptions are recommended in moderation and connected to physical activity. Any flours made from nuts should be fine. However, natural and the least amount of processing.
> *
> I understand "flour" is one of the foods Paleo suggests we stop using; however, I found "almond meal/flour"; and since nuts are good, wouldn't this type of flour be good too? (I like rolling my chicken and pounded steak in flour as well as the gravies; so am looking for some approved way of continuing this.)
> 
> *I haven't found a corn starch that is GMO free, so there is that to consider, but it is gluten free. Yes, nut based flours are better, but in moderation.*
> 
> I use "ground flaxseed meal" each morning for fibre. Is this ok to continue?
> 
> *Should be, what are you serving it with? Dairy isn't recommended, but if so, in strict moderation. There are other choices. *
> 
> Since my nut trees (carpathion english walnut and soft-shell pecan) are still not old enough to bear, I've been using other types of nuts/seeds, i.e. raw pumpkin seeds, sunflower, sesame and poppy. (I like the crunch these put in my salads.) Are these ok?
> 
> *Nuts are fine, sounds yummy! *
> 
> The sweetner I'v been using is "Splenda"; however, I found a "date sugar", which is simply a dehydrated date. I'm thinking, since this is a fruit, it would work well with this Paleo style of cooking/eating. Am I correct in thinking this?
> 
> *Strict Paleo recommends no sweetener, but a date sugar would be in moderation. I use honey or raw sugar, but seldom (except for now). I am losing weight with the hard work I am doing, so I've had to increase my carbs.*
> 
> Lastly, I've been interested in trying the "gluten-free Muesli", which is rolled oats, raisins, sunflowers seeds, dried cranberries, dried apples, brown rice crisps, dry roasted soy beans, almonds, coconut and pumpkin seeds. I'm thinking this would make a good way to start my energy level off in the mornings.
> 
> *That would be one of those moderate options (rolled oats). The way I read it, what we use to feed critters, to increase the weight gain...we should stay away from or strictly limit eating. Oats, brown rice, and dry roasted soy, aren't recommended. Fermented soy is the only recommended form of it, according to numerous resources, notwithstanding that Paleo doesn't recommend any form. Of course, I use Kefir Milk, and that isn't recommended via Paleo.*
> 
> This year is what I'm calling a "clean-up" year in that not only am I cleaning up the 6 acreas but my own body as well.


 Good for you! This is a year of big changes for us, but different ones. I'll be in good physical condition due to the physical work load, then the ongoing lifestyle we have chosen. All will be great, if I am careful, and don't get hurt, of course. 

Any who are embarking on losing weight via Paleo Lifestyle, should be conservative in their exercise approach, building it up in stages, to avoid injury.


----------



## copperhead46

One thin I've learned is that there is a trick to cooking with almond flour, and other nut flours. they don't behave like wheat flour, they are 5 times as absorbant, and way heavier. I have made a few things with it, best deal is from Amazon. My Dr recommended Spelt flour if I have to bake, I also bought a loaf of Ezekial bread, I use it very sparingly, $6.00 a loaf, but it did help the first few weeks of no gluten. I don't use any now, which is the oddest thing to me. I was always the person who passed on pie to have another fresh roll or bread, but I really don't miss it at all. My son told me that my "dusty" bread maker was testimony to Paleo,


----------



## motdaugrnds

Lori, that is real good to hear about the "nut" flours. And of course "moderation" is always the key factor, especially during transitioning.

I mix my ground flaxseed into goat milk each morning as I take my tablets, i.e. all over counter supplements (flaxseed "oil", calcium citrate with magnesium/zinc/D3, vitamin C 1,000 mg tabs thru flue season, 1-a-day Centrum Silver for Women, I-caps & probios tabs). Sometimes I even eat breakfast too. ROFL

Good to hear about nuts! I love these particular ones in my cooking as well as alone for a handy snack...in moderation. 

I've been using raw honey mixed with apple cider vinegar (with mother) as my primary drink throughout the day. It keeps down acid reflux too; and during the hot summers, a little salt added to it will help ward off dehydration.

I like Kefer (goat) milk too. (I'm thinking I'll stay away from that "gluten-free Muesli" for awhile as it probably has quite a bit of stuff in it Paleo suggests we not use. (Thanks for reminding me.)

Copperhead46, I was looking at that "spelt flour". Do you find it as heavy as the nut flour in your baking?

At this time I still have a few items left from last month's shopping that I'm simply using up and will not buy again. This includes breads of all types. Gonna start out rather strict once these items are gone....thinking I'll let my body "fast" a day, then clean it with some grapejuice/raw egg mixture. Then start my new regime. It actually won't be too much different from what I'm doing now, just a few substitutions. After this I'm hoping to be able to report some weight loss.


----------



## copperhead46

The spelt flour is grain, just "ancient" grain, and for some reason it does not aggravate like modern grain does. You can find it on Amazon, the place for all things. 
http://bakingbites.com/2008/04/what-is-spelt-flour/


----------



## motdaugrnds

I have a question about the egg/cream of tartar and egg/cream cheese recipie. I remember reading about it in this thread as a possible substitute for bread? Isn't that rather high in cholestrol for those who might suffer from high cholestrol? (Maybe this is s foolish question.)


----------



## ChristieAcres

Eggs, eat lots of them, high cholesterol...eep:

I don't have high cholesterol nor does my DH, and that man eats 3 eggs or more every day!


----------



## eXo0us

Just wanted to get this old thread out. It's very interesting.

My wife and I am eating a "modified" Paleo since two years. Due to our European heritage with dairy farms in both of our lines, we drink milk and eat cheese. Without any issues.

Paleo tells us that it's science based, yet forget to mention that we changed our DNA in the last 10.000 Years. We are not adding Genes, but we can turn them on or of. 

We are both very healthy and keep it simple.

1. "Everything without a label"
We are not chasing lists, which may or is not been there during the Paleolithic time.

2. "Could I produce it with a knife, wooden tools and a stone at the fire-pit?" 
(this rules out any flowers but includes butter and cheese)


----------



## PermaAMP

If it's ok I'd like to bring this thread back into activity. I've struggled with my weight forever. Once I was born(prematurely and only 4lbs 3ozs in 1994) I gained weight and kept gaining. I crested 300lbs in 2012. That scared me. I started a new job and stated loosing weight but hit a bit of a wall this past year. I was stuck at 240. Two months ago I started to convert to the Paleo diet and have near fully succeeded in the last month.

After realy looking around and seeing how certain foods make me feel I'd had enough. I've realized not only can I not tolerate dairy, grains and legumes but I'm also intolerant to shellfish, crustaceans, and mollusks. The one exception I make to the diet is goat cheese. Because I work on a goat cheese farm and it's so tasty. Plus doesn't seem to affect me adversely. The only thing I need to kick now is my daily coffee with creamer at lunch. But I'm down to 224 yay. I'm happy to be starting a new better lifestyle.


----------

